# cloning software



## ballpark570 (Feb 11, 2005)

I think Casper is the best software for disc cloning.

I used Casper for a couple of years and then I built a new
PC with Vista so I gave Acronis 10 a try and it works ok
but I like Casper much more.

Casper is much simpler for the "point and click" 
crowd like myself whereas Acronis is probably
better suited to the big brain types like Johnwill
who can actually use the advanced features that the 
rest of us will never need.

If you just need simple, fast and get it done right 
disc cloning and you don't want to go back to college 
to learn how to use the software, give Casper a look.

http://www.fssdev.com/


----------



## The_Oracle (May 20, 2007)

> Casper does not work with removable drives, which means you cannot clone your drives to ZIP, USB flash, CD, or DVD.


Not good enough, i'm afraid ... Norton Save & Restore all the way for me (aka Ghost v11.0 ... the real thing, not the silly Quarterdeck Disc Clone that is currently sold as Ghost 12)

and here are some more excellent cloning/backup programs:

XXClone (free for personal use)

DriveImage XML (free as in free beer)


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Just like to note that a version of True Image comes included in the hard drive tools of Seagate/Maxtor and is free to use as long as a Seagate/Maxtor hard drive is being used, in my case, by a USB connection.

Drivageimage XML seems like decent software. Needs to be incorporated into Barts PE as a plugin..........pretty easy to do.


----------



## The_Oracle (May 20, 2007)

> the hard drive tools of Seagate/Maxtor


aren't they Acronis True Image 9?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Not sure. 
There is no version designation beyond that for Disk Wizard, of which a version of True Image has been incorporated.
I'm not familiar with TI enough to know the differences.

But it's FREE


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

It is based on 10, but is cut down.


----------



## ballpark570 (Feb 11, 2005)

I like free applications as much as the next guy but some applications are worth paying for. 

A guy I work with prides himself on never having paid anybody anything for software including his bootleg operating system. 

The thing is, he has to spend so much time with the hacks that he has no time left over to actually do anything meaningful with his pc. He has like 10 hard drives filled up with free stuff he has collected together with bootleg music and videos but he never really enjoys any of it. For him, the thrill is in the hunt and acquirement of anything free or illegal.


----------

